# A Christmas Tree Poll....



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Gotta be real...........love the smell, hate the mess !!! LOL


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

We have a real tree, just got it Sunday. And Charlie Brown has only pulled an oranment off twice (to be fair, it is a teddy bear ornament--who can resist such temptations?). And Gus likes to move the tree skirt and get himself a drink out of the tree stand (but don't worry, it's just H2O in there).


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Gotta be real...........love the smell, hate the mess !!! LOL


 
Oh yes! * Love* the smell!!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

My mommy bought me a little fake one a few years ago and I love it. Its cheaper for me to have (real ones are expensive!) and it dosnt take up to much room. Hopefully it will be ok with Murphy, and Murphy with it ;-)


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

We have a fake one, my Mum gets really bad allergies and so we can't have a real one. It goes up on Dec 1 usually, and its all done by Mum! I used to help but I never did it perfect enough :uhoh: its her thing now, and thats fine by me! I just go and admire the finished product, lol.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I used my moderator powers and voted once for each of them....here's why:

We have a fake one and have used it for the past few years. We decided that we don't like it and are going to go real from now on.....but I don't think we're going to put one up this year. We're trying to sell our house and just can't find a nice place to put one... gotta keep the house looking nice for showings!!  So....all three!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

We'll be getting a real one this year. Love the pine smell.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

We have a fake. We used to get real and I agree they smell great but the mess drove me nuts, my husband was afraid to let us light it towards the end...even though it was well watered. Fake is easier for me.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

REAL!!! We even go out and chop one down!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Fake here. I worry about the fire hazard of a real tree. I usually like to put mine up well ahead of Christmas and then by the time Christmas comes, it would be very very dry. 

Actually not sure what I'm going to do this year though. I keep my tree in a box in the basement and apparently the box got very wet and now it's all moldy. Not sure what condition the tree is in.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

And this would be my hubby's dream tree! However, I'm sure by the time Christmas actually got here, we wouldn't have a tree left to put the presents under!



Carsonsdaddy said:


>


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I prefer none, real, and fake in that order LOL

We have fake due to space and financial reasons, and mess factor... but I love the smell of a real tree!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Luvinmygoldens said:


> And this would be my hubby's dream tree! However, I'm sure by the time Christmas actually got here, we wouldn't have a tree left to put the presents under!


Hey, he's not the only one!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

We used to visit a local Christmas tree farm and cut a fresh tree every year, but last year we had a heck of a time getting the tree to stay upright in the stand. The final straw was when I was sleeping on the sofa bed in the living room (my father was arriving the next day and I had put clean sheets on my bed for him) and I heard this creaking sound and through the darkness saw the tree fall onto the end of the sleeper sofa. I got up, stripped the tree of its decorations and lights, and dragged it into the front yard. The next day I did the unthinkable -- bought a fake tree. I love the smell of fresh pine, but no more. We'll get some pine boughs or candles this year for fragrance.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Whoa I'll take that bottle one! LOL


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

we bought a fibre optic tree last christmas well daughter did first one in 12 years


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

We've gone fake for two Christmas' now, worried about Samson attacking it.....it's just a big stick to him....

We might go real this year though...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We get real every year. I think i we got a fake tree, my husbands family would disown us. His brother and brotherinlaw each have a tree farm and sell trees for a living in Iowa.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

We have fake now, but had real for eons....two in fact. We also had trouble with toppling trees....thanks to cats who would climb them! :lol: We also used to have a tree farm, so real was easy and cheap! 

Carson's Daddy........when I sold RE, it was always stressed to clients that they should decorate for Christmas. Made the house seem more "homey" .... just like the scents they always tell you to use (cook cinnamon in a pot on the stove, etc). You don't have to go nuts, but lights in windows, wreath on door, tree in house, etc. makes the house warmer to prospective buyers!! (Just a hint.......hope you don't mind).


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Its a real tree for us..


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

We used to get real ones, but the mess started getting annoying. And trying to unwrap presents while being stabbed by pointy little dead needles that have fallen off isn't fun!!

We've had a fake one for like 9 years now. 7 footer


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I live in Maine...I need a real tree. Gotta support those Xmas tree farmers. Pretty cheap here ...never pay more than $20 for a tree. They are piled high on the trucks heading out of town now.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Real...sometimes living and planted out afterwards. Our yard or elsewhere. This year I think I'm digging one up...planted a couple of years ago. 

Sometimes when I was a kid we had large branches from pruned fruit trees, white washed, instead of a fir. They were really pretty. (at least I remember them being so)


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I live in Maine...I need a real tree. Gotta support those Xmas tree farmers. Pretty cheap here ...never pay more than $20 for a tree. They are piled high on the trucks heading out of town now.


Same here in Wisconsin. Lots of tree farms to visit! It's our family tradition as far as my son's concerned. We mentioned buying a fake one last year but Dustin said no way!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

We have 2 trees, both fake. In my defense we've had real trees and live trees that we planted after and then decorated withoutside lights in later years. One got so big that we needed a taller ladder every year.

I love a real tree but don't like the mess and the drying out. I like putting them up around Dec 1.

I burn scented candles for some balsam and fir aroma, but nothing compares with the real thing.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh Christmas tree, oh Christmas tree.... how lovely are thy branches!! LOL


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

I prefer real ones...I've only lived "on my own" for about a year and a half now, so last year I had a 32 inch mini fiber optic tree....and this year I can't find the plug to plug it in...and I have my own place with no room mates (sorta) this year, so I have more space...and I bought a 6 and a half foot fake tree...with pretty lights. 
I'm trying to get pictures up but my phone isn't cooperating...


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Fake  . I never thought we would have a fake tree--grew up cutting trees down in the paster--not Christmas tree raised trees, but plain wild grown trees. When i first saw fake trees i thought ho awful. BUT here, without having to rearrange most of the livingroom furniutre, the tree has to be to close to the fire place for my comfort for a real tree. And I like to put it up the day after Thanksgiving 9or the day after that) and leave it up til the 5th or so of Jan and that is to long for a tree that was cut in Oct. and shipped south.

And i actually have 2 trees this year--the 7 foot in the livingroom and a 6' in a front bedroom--Buck's old room. Have so many wonderful ornaments and wouldn't all fit on the mian tree, so I put up another tree in the bedroom (in front of a window) and i wrap gifts back there, so is perfect. I alos have have "mini trees" frm 212 to 24" in each of the 3 bedrooms and the bathrooms and decorate to fit the theme of the room--bathroom with all sea stuff, mini ornaments relating to sea plus shells i picked up, some i painted red, blue, white, or gree and sprinkled with matching glitter, some i left natural. Buck's room is all hunting and fishinga dn the tree has msihing mini ornaments, deer, plus snow flakes and candy canes and apples. You get the iidea.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

fake.........


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Growing up in Maine we always had real. My aunt had a tree farm so we would cut it ourselves. But, since leaving home, we now have fake. Too hot in Florida for real and the price is outrageous!!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Grew up with real and loved the smell, hated the mess and having to throw out the tree after Christmas. Now we have a fake one and I buy Yankee Candle "Christmas Wreath" and keep it going on a candle warmer. It smells awesome and we get asked if the tree is real every year.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

My mom gave us her fake one, so that is what we use.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I live in Maine...I need a real tree. Gotta support those Xmas tree farmers. Pretty cheap here ...never pay more than $20 for a tree. They are piled high on the trucks heading out of town now.


That is how we look at it too Rob....if we dont support our local farmers - who will?
Thankfully....
We dont have allergies to deal with...
We can buy really fresh trees, so no fire danger and very few needles....
We tie-off the tree so the cat doesnt knock it over...
Liberty loves only certain ornaments...so those get put waaay up high...Lexi is a good girl and doesnt pester the tree...

I would like to know where you find $20.00 trees though!! 
Seems like we get hit for $30.00 minimum!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

We always had fake growing up so as soon as I was on my own I started buying real. It's a fun tradition to go out to the local tree farm with the dog and hot chocolate, choose the perfect tree, cut it down (well, hubby does that) take it home and decorate it! There is nothing like the smell of a fresh cut pine tree in the house at Christmas! Love it!!


----------



## tcww (Oct 3, 2007)

*Both*

Yes to both....which button do I check?


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

tcww said:


> Yes to both....which button do I check?


 
Ack! I should have thought that some people would have both.:doh: I've had both before too.


----------



## tcww (Oct 3, 2007)

*Trees!*



Luvinmygoldens said:


> Ack! I should have thought that some people would have both.:doh: I've had both before too.


Actually, this year we'll probably have three fake ones (family room, upstairs (open) hallway, and basement), and one real one (living room). That's the one that will have a train running around it. Kind of interested to see how The Murph responds to that.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I'd love a real tree, but not having green fingers i think i would kill it, so it has to be fake.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

We just three out the other fake one we have had for thirty years and bought a new one. I wanted a prelit one but could not find one we like and the size that would fit in our house. So we bought a plain one and wrapped the lights ourselves whew what a job we worked in shifts but it looks great!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Fake. i'm too much of a tree hugger to cut down a live tree only to throw it out in a month.

currently we have one that is fiber optical and it changes all sorts of funky colors, i love it.


----------



## Me&Ruby (Aug 20, 2007)

I haven't voted because we haven't decided yet - whether to get a tree, and then if so, which type! We spent all the last 5 Christmases abroad (because of our families), and this time is the first year we're alone with Ruby...I think it'll be something small... and if so, a fake one more likely (will vote closer to the time)!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Have to have a real tree. Hate the mess, but it is so traditional. Went out to chop one down when my daughter was about 3. Walked through a field of mud and she walked out of her boots when the mud sucked them up. Tree didn't last any longer than nursery bought ones so that was the end of trying to be REALLY traditional. LOL. Needless to say I do all the work myself.


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

Definitely real. We're pretty lucky, Bentley doesn't bother the ornaments at all and sometimes like to sleep near it.


----------

